# Pulldown-Menü



## NinjaOne (15. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit select, wie sollte es auch anders sein.

Mein Code:

```
<select name="ReTyp" size="1">
<option value="">nix</option>
<option value="1">hallo1</option>
<option value="2">hallo2</option>
</select>
```

Wie kann ich es anstellen, dass nix nur am Anfang einmal angezeigt wird und nicht zur  auswahl steht?

Danke, für die Lösung !


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. Januar 2005)

Mit Javascript:

```
<select name="ReTyp" size="1"onchange="this.options[0]=null;this.onchange='';">
```


----------

